# How to draw a Chain link Fence Receding into vanishing point.



## Popproxxx (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello, I am still learning perspective drawing and I am having a hard time figuring out how to draw a chain link fence, specifically, as opposed to a regular fence, in one point perspective, receding into the vanishing point. The issue I am having is figuring out how to space the lines and Perpendicular lines which make the X’s or links, so that they get smaller and smaller, receding into the vanishing point. I was hoping someone might have some advice for me, any thoughts on it, would help.


----------

